# Patented mch 6.83.



## diginit (Apr 25, 2004)

only 1 little bottle this weekend.Kinda cool though.Anyone know what and/or worth?


----------



## diginit (Apr 25, 2004)

Here's it's bottom. By the way,check out the story in digging and finding.Hope you all had a rather interesting day too! Thanks


----------



## olddump (Apr 25, 2004)

Bixby shoe po;ish from around 1880s they come in many colors aqua being the most common, but that is still a nice bottle and a sure sign to keep lookin in the area.
                                                                                      Tom, Olddump


----------



## diginit (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks Tom,
 A friend of mine found one also,last month.We thought it might be ink.Now we know.Do you or anyone else know how something like this just surfaces when you know it was not there a month ago?it's in great condition with only a little white on the inside in one corner.All I did was rinse it in cool water.


----------



## sliphippy (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey diginit

 nice find. Where are you located. I'm a fellow ca. digger


----------



## ladyp3797 (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey there diginit,

 Bixby also made ink as well, it's no wonder their shoe polish bottle's look a little like an ink bottle. I found one of these a few months ago,  I think the value I found in a bottle guide was just a few dollars. Your has a really cool shape to the mouth, congrats!

 LadyP
 []


----------



## diginit (Apr 26, 2004)

Howdy Sliphippy,living in San Jose.Ca. Find any ghost towns out there in Victorville?I'd love to explore one of those.     Hellloooo Lady, so... we've got something in common already.Great!I kinda figired this was a common bottle,but it is really cool. I'm going back as soon as possible.There's got to be more.I really enjoy seeing what you all have found.I'm learning alot here.Post more pics!               Ya'all Take Care!  Thanks


----------

